# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Dinoflagelados - uma maneira simples de os eliminar

## Ricardo Pinto

Hoje encontrei um post interessante sobre como eliminar Dinoflagelados...


Na maioria das vezes os Dinoflagelados aparecem por excesso de nutrientes. Já me aconteceu a mim, e de certeza que a muitos de vós. Mas o que mais me incomoda, é porque aparecem Dinoflagelados (ou cianobactérias) quando temos o NO3 e PO4 a zero? Ainda por cima, temos um bom escumador, fazemos trocas de água "religiosamente" e este tipo de pragas teima em aparecer.

Eu sei... é de um tipo ficar louco.



How I Beat Dinoflagellates, Reef Aquarium Dinoflagellates | AquaNerd


Este tipo começou por fazer, o que todos nós fazemos, melhorou a filtração - adicionou carvão activado - e posteriormente reduziu o foto-período. Nada parecia estar a funcionar, até que ele reparou que tinha zonas "mortas" no aquário, com pouca circulação. Isto apesar de ter bombas potentes.

O problema com a circulação é que não bastam só números. O layout e a colocação das bombas é muito importante. Então ele colocou uma bomba extra, a "varrer" a tal dita zona mais afectada e resolveu o problema.



Um solução simples, capaz de remover dinoflagelados e cianobactérias em muitos aquários. 

No meu aquário, também tive problemas com estas pragas. A solução foi mudar o layout, retirei quase 15kg de rocha e melhorei imenso a circulação. Resultou bem, em pouco tempo tive o problema resolvido.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Pois Ricardo ... E quando não tens NO3, PO4 ou zonas de circulação mortas????

Já tentei de tudo. TPAs religiosas com aspiração de detritos, Mais circulação, Carvão Activado, Escumação mais líquida, um medicamento da Fauna Marin, Aquário às escuras, Filtro Anti-Silicatos à saída da Osmose ... Enfim ... 

Há outra solução apresentada e que parece que é a que tem resolvido 50% dos casos é o aumento sustentado do pH para valores de 8.5, 8.6 durante 1 a 2 semanas.

Se isto não resultar vou seriamente pensar em desmontar, fazer uma TPA de 100% e recomeçar do 0.

E os meus sinceros sentimentos a quem como eu sobre deste problema à mais de 3 meses.

Abraços,

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Já experimentaste refazer o layout? 

No meu caso resultou, não sei porquê mas resultou. Claro que cada aquário é um aquário.
Aspirei os detritos por detrás da rocha, fiz uma boa TPA, a circulação mudou um bocado e resolveu.




> E os meus sinceros sentimentos a quem como eu sobre deste problema à mais de 3 meses.


Amigo, infelizmente sei bem como isto nos leva ao desespero. Paciência... paciência e perseverança!

----------


## António Vitor

Sem nitratos e sem fosfatos, não vai crescer nada acreditem!

Eu só consegui vencer depois de meses ou anos mesmo, de intenso combate, até "inventei" um algae scrubber o ano passado e foi só aqui que tudo começou a melhorar, depois até que tirei o dito scrubber, que nem por isso aumentou as algas...

O que te acontece, é que qualquer nitrato ou fosfato que apareça é logo consumido...pelas algas...há quem tenha produção de nitratos e fosfatos altissima e ....0 de nitratos ou fosfatos.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Concordo contigo António ... mas repara:

Faço TPA de 20l com água de osmose e sal de 4 em 4 dias.

Tenho um peixe que não alimento tipo javardo. Come pouco, muito pouco de cada vez tipicamente 2 vezes ao dia.

Entretanto hoje fiz uma limpeza geral com TPA de 120l (50% do sistema) ... aliás ... ainda estou a fazer.

Limpei cx depuradora, sump, aquário com aspiração de todas as algas que consegui encontrar ... vamos ver como é que se comporta daqui para a frente. 

No entanto vou manter o pH elevado nos 8.5 / 8.6 a ver se ajuda.

Quanto ao Layout ... gosto mesmo do meu layout actual. O que fiz para ver se ajuda foi colocar a Vortech no máximo já que estava só a metade da velocidade. Mais também não posso colocar senão as Ricordeas voam por tudo quanto é lado.

Abraços,

Abraços,

----------


## Hugo de Oliveira

Boas

Começo a chegar à conclusão que este tipo de algas (bacterias), só aparecem quando uma pessoa julga que o aquario esta no ponto.

Por isso qualquer dia vou fazer para os nitratos subirem ai até 25ppm para ver se elas não gostam e vão embora.
Pelo menos a julgar pelo tempo em que tinha nitratos altos, nessa altura não tinha cianos. :JmdALEnvers:  :Admirado:

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas Rui... outras coisas que me lembrei:

Tentaste Refugio? Doseias Kalk? Trocaste de marca dos produtos de alimentação?

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Grande Marco ... Finalmente de volta.

Espero que esteja tudo bem. Ainda mantêns o teu Cubo?

Na caixa depuradora tenho Chaetomorpha a crescer bem. Penso que por isso tenho PO4 a zero.

Comecei agora a dosear Kalk para fazer subir o pH para valores na ordem dos 8.5 / 8.6 durante 2 semanas (há relatos que dizem que em 50% dos casos resulta) mas normalmente não doseio Kalk já que faço TPA de 20l de 4 em 4 dias e como só tenho Ricordeas consigo manter os valores que vês na minha assinatura sem problemas.

Não troquei alimentação. Só tinha o Zebrassoma Flavescens a comer Nori e Seaweed Flakes da Ocean Nutrition.

Mas vou trocar e começar a variar a alimentação pois troquei o Flavescens por um Centropyge Bicolor que era um peixe que já queria à muitos anos.

Abraço,

----------


## Pedro Venancio

> Boas Rui... outras coisas que me lembrei:
> 
> Tentaste Refugio? Doseias Kalk? Trocaste de marca dos produtos de alimentação?




Eu desde o primeiro momento em que pus a agua a rodar no aquario que tenho um refugio com algas. Assim os nutrientes que foram sendo gerados pelo ciclo eram em parte absorvidos logo pelas algas e nao da espaço para que outras cresçam onde nao queremos. Assim tenho o refugio das algas numa miseria cheio de algas e no aquario principal nem velas a excepçao de uma peliculazinha tenue no vidro de fundo que eu nao limpo e que os turbos e o hepatus agradecem.

Tambem me ajuda muito ter um batalhao de 10 ermitas sempre a raspar na rocha e na areia.

----------


## Marco Madeira

> Boas ,
> 
> Grande Marco ... Finalmente de volta.
> 
> Espero que esteja tudo bem. Ainda mantêns o teu Cubo?
> 
> Na caixa depuradora tenho Chaetomorpha a crescer bem. Penso que por isso tenho PO4 a zero.
> 
> Comecei agora a dosear Kalk para fazer subir o pH para valores na ordem dos 8.5 / 8.6 durante 2 semanas (há relatos que dizem que em 50% dos casos resulta) mas normalmente não doseio Kalk já que faço TPA de 20l de 4 em 4 dias e como só tenho Ricordeas consigo manter os valores que vês na minha assinatura sem problemas.
> ...


Boas Rui... sim de volta, parei 3 anitos mas sabes como é o bicho da aquariofilia.
Já não tenho o cubo, mas vou montar outro cubo brevemente (mais pequeno), ando já com planos na cabeça  :Coradoeolhos: .

Experimenta acrescentar Caulerpa também... não sei o que dizem agora e se saiu algum estudo entretanto sobre isso mas na altura que eu andava pelos vários foruns diziam que eram um bom complemento á Chaetomorpha. Sempre tive caulerpas (vários tipos) em todos os meus sistemas o que sempre ajudou a nunca ter problemas de algas, embora alimentasse e muito os peixes. Penso que foi por isso que consegui aguentar o Aquilles e engordá-lo mesmo á grande.

Quanto ás marcas de alimentação é só mesmo para "despistar" que ás vezes á marcas que abusam nos fosfatos e nos nutrientes, ou até podes apanhar um lote estragado, sei lá... é mesmo só para tentar ver o que não está ai bem na equação e que gera tantas algas visto que o resto parece tudo muito bem.

Kalk é daquelas coisa que eu acho fundamentais desde o dia 0 do aqua, mesmo que agora não seja "moda" usar. Desde que bem adicionado ao sistema sem abusos é sempre uma forma fácil e simples de manteres um aquário equilibrado de valores de CA e RA mesmo que não tenhas duros.

Espéro que consigas resolver o problema com as algas!  :SbOk:  

Em

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Em quase 7 anos de aquários de recife já devo ter tido para aí 4 casos disso.

Ora quando combatidas com "armamento convencional", o melhor que consegui foi que parassem de crescer. Desaparecer ou diminuirem significativamente nunca deu. 

Mas agora com guerra química usando antibiótico é o fim delas.

Depois de 2/3 dias é carvão e tpas.

Ora nunca mudei realmente nada no aquário pelo que seria de esperar um regresso em força. Ora isso nunca aconteceu. Diria que a eliminacão gerou sistematicamente uma vantagem competitiva para outros organismos que eliminou a capacidade das cyanos para voltarem a dominar.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,




> Boas Rui... sim de volta, parei 3 anitos mas sabes como é o bicho da aquariofilia.
> Já não tenho o cubo, mas vou montar outro cubo brevemente (mais pequeno), ando já com planos na cabeça .
> 
> Experimenta acrescentar Caulerpa também... não sei o que dizem agora e se saiu algum estudo entretanto sobre isso mas na altura que eu andava pelos vários foruns diziam que eram um bom complemento á Chaetomorpha. Sempre tive caulerpas (vários tipos) em todos os meus sistemas o que sempre ajudou a nunca ter problemas de algas, embora alimentasse e muito os peixes. Penso que foi por isso que consegui aguentar o Aquilles e engordá-lo mesmo á grande.
> 
> Quanto ás marcas de alimentação é só mesmo para "despistar" que ás vezes á marcas que abusam nos fosfatos e nos nutrientes, ou até podes apanhar um lote estragado, sei lá... é mesmo só para tentar ver o que não está ai bem na equação e que gera tantas algas visto que o resto parece tudo muito bem.
> 
> Kalk é daquelas coisa que eu acho fundamentais desde o dia 0 do aqua, mesmo que agora não seja "moda" usar. Desde que bem adicionado ao sistema sem abusos é sempre uma forma fácil e simples de manteres um aquário equilibrado de valores de CA e RA mesmo que não tenhas duros.
> 
> ...


 
Isso de planos na cabeça é que é ... mas ainda melhor é fotos da montagem.  :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos:  Despacha-te lá com isso.

Pois, estou completamente de acordo contigo e a filosofia do KISS (keep-it-simple & ...) aplicado à aquariofilia herdei-o de ti e do Ricardo Rodrigues.

Como o meu aquário só tem Ricordeas Florida e como faço TPA de 4 em 4 dias para repôr elementos vestigiários e manter nitratos em baixo, consigo manter os valores de KH, CA e Magnésio estáveis sem flutuações por isso nem Kalk estava a adicionar.

Agora estou a adicionar um pouco à bruta ... uma colher de chá rasa misturada num copo de água de osmose (Randy Holmes) 2x ao dia para mantêr um pH de 8.5 / 8.6 a ver se isto se vai embora de vez.

Mas voltar à utilização de Kalk é uma hipótese. Só que para isso terei que re-equacionar o sistema de reposição de água pois o depósito de água está elevado e a comunicar com o depósito de água salinizada (facilidade de enchimento dos dois.

Abraços e se precisares de alguma coisa avisa.

Rui Manuel Gaspar

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boas ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Como o meu aquário só tem Ricordeas Florida e como faço TPA de 4 em 4 dias para repôr elementos vestigiários e manter nitratos em baixo, consigo manter os valores de KH, CA e Magnésio estáveis sem flutuações por isso nem Kalk estava a adicionar.
> 
> ...



 :Olá:  Rui

Já penssáste,que com TPAs tão assíduas,estás a criar um desiquílibrio na população de bactérias,levando-as a reajustes e como consequência,aos problemas que enfrentas  :SbQuestion2:  :SbQuestion2: 
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

> Rui
> 
> Já penssáste,que com TPAs tão assíduas,estás a criar um desiquílibrio na população de bactérias,levando-as a reajustes e como consequência,aos problemas que enfrentas 
> Um abraço
> 
> Jorge Neves


 
Boas Jorge,

Já ... já pensei nisso. Acredita que já me ocorreu de tudo. Tanto que estive sem fazer TPA durante 30 dias e o problema manteve-se.

Mas estou a começar a pensar em espaçar também as TPA.

Abraço,

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Por isso qualquer dia vou fazer para os nitratos subirem ai até 25ppm para ver se elas não gostam e vão embora.
> Pelo menos a julgar pelo tempo em que tinha nitratos altos, nessa altura não tinha cianos.


Sou obrigado a concordar contigo, Hugo. Aparentemente essa frase não faz muito sentido, mas não sei porquê, tenho um "feeling" que é verdade.

Estes dinoflagelados, assim como as cianobactérias, têm uma capacidade fotos-sintética. Portanto, em aquários com Nitrato e Fosfato a zero, teriam uma vantagem em relação às "boas" bactérias, porque obtêm energia através da fotossíntese (Isto também está mais ou menos, de acordo com o que o Jorge Neves disse).  

Teoricamente, se adicionasses mais nitrato, as bactérias benéficas teriam mais eficácia e restabelecias o "balanço bacteriano".

Atenção... esta teoria só pode ser válida para quem tem os Nitratos e Fosfatos a zero, um escumador potente (refúgios, zeovit's, etc.), pouca carga orgânica, boa circulação e faz regularmente TPA's.

Recordei-me de um desafio, que o Juca em tempos lançou. Demorou-me um tempo do caraças a encontrar, mas consegui! (É dum post de 2006  :Whistle: ....Não me perguntes como me lembrei disto - nem eu sei)




> Olá
> 
> Algum dos membros tem Nitratos e Fosfatos a zero e que tenha problemas de cianobactérias esta disposto a fazer uma experiência no aquário?
> 
> A experiência seria a seguinte:
> 
> Adicionar  nitrato potássico a agua de reposição de forma a manter os nitratos em 5mg


_Post in http://www.reefforum.net/f8/cianobac...614/#post21405

_Lanço-te o mesmo desafio.... Adicionar KNO3 ou alternativamente aminoácidos (= grupo amina NH2 + COOH ), ou seja fonte de carbono e de nitratos.
Que dizes? És "gajo" para arriscar?

Comida para os peixes ou corais, não seria bem a mesma coisa, até poderia ser pior porque iria aumentar também o fosfato! Esta era uma experiência diferente.

----------


## Cesar Soares

> Lanço-te o mesmo desafio.... Adicionar KNO3 ou alternativamente aminoácidos (= grupo amina NH2 + COOH ), ou seja fonte de carbono e de nitratos.
> Que dizes? És "gajo" para arriscar?
> 
> Comida para os peixes ou corais, não seria bem a mesma coisa, até poderia ser pior porque iria aumentar também o fosfato! Esta era uma experiência diferente.


Olha que eu já estive mais longe de tentar essa proeza!!  :SbSourire2:  
Não pelos dinoflagelados, que não tenho, nas por alguma ciano (pouca) que teima em não desaparecer. Lembro-me sempre de me teres dito que no teu aquário anterior quando passaste a dar bastante mais comida, as "ciano manhosas desapareceram"!  :SbSourire2:  
Cada vez acho que percebo menos disto...

----------


## Luis Santos

Não sei se tem alguma coisa a ver , mas só tive cianos quando iniciei o metodo de vodka .Quando parei e pus biopellets num reactor nunca mais apareceram .Passei tambem  a ter o cuidado de descongelar a comida em cima de um passador e descartar a agua da descongelação (e não é tão pouca quanto isso) :SbOk2:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Curioso, curioso e vai de encontro ao que o António Vitor dizia é que depois de uma TPA de 120l com aspiração total, hoje os nitratos marcam 5mg/l

As luzes já estão acessas à 2 horas e por esta hora já tinha um manto castanho enorme e cheio de bolhas de ar, coisa que não se está a verificar, mas de qualquer maneira não se safam de uma passagem pela RV toda de uma bomba diáriamente.

Estou a colocar também à saída da água para a caixa depuradora algodão para tentar apanhar o máximo que conseguir na coluna de água.

Uma coisa é certa. Hoje a água está limpissima como já não estava à muito tempo. Parecia sempre ferrugenta.

Abraços,

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Curioso, curioso e vai de encontro ao que o António Vitor dizia é que depois de uma TPA de 120l com aspiração total, hoje os nitratos marcam 5mg/l


Mas então afinal não tinhas os nitratos a zero?  :Big Grin: 

Também vai ao encontro do que o Juca disse. Põe os nitratos a 5mg/L  e vais ver que o aquário melhora...

Cada vez percebo menos de aquários........ yeah!  :JmdALEnvers:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

> Mas então afinal não tinhas os nitratos a zero? 
> 
> Também vai ao encontro do que o Juca disse. Põe os nitratos a 5mg/L e vais ver que o aquário melhora...
> 
> Cada vez percebo menos de aquários........ yeah!


 
Tinha ... Essa é que é essa. Mas como aspirei mantos e mantos de dinoflagelados ...

Eu é que cada vez percebo menos disto.

Abraço,

----------


## António Vitor

> Tinha ... Essa é que é essa. Mas como aspirei mantos e mantos de dinoflagelados ...
> 
> Eu é que cada vez percebo menos disto.
> 
> Abraço,


sabiam que algumas algas conseguem usar o azoto atmosferico?
não sei que algas tens, pode não ser dinoflagelados, mas por exemplo as cyanobacterias, fixam o azoto atmosférico...

Até podes ter nitratos 0, elas crescem, agora não cosneguem competir com outras que mais sofisticadas, retiram os fosfatos mais rapidamente, embora tenham de ter nitratos...

portanto dependendo do nivel de nutrientes vais ter espécies diferentes...
mas sem fosfatos nada cresce...

algumas bacterias a tirar o fosfatos, podem ser melhores que outras como as cyanos, e se as tiveres em bom numero não vais ter cyanos...
isto é tudo um jogo e acho que vai depender das espécies que possuís...

por isso a malta diz que não percebe nada disto...e não falha muito...
lol

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas,

Não há uma maneira simples de eliminar os dinoflagelados.

Existem vários métodos de controlo de nutrientes que podem fazer abrandar ou não a propagação destas microalgas mas também contribuem para uma água estéril de nutrientes necessários para o crescimento dos corais. Os recifes na natureza onde crescem os nossos corais não são estéreis mas sim ambientes onde existe um fluxo de nutrientes muito elevado que ocorre ao longo das várias espécies de seres que neles habitam.

Queria dar aqui a minha contribuição do ponto de vista do equilíbrio biológico, que para mim é um conceito pouco discutido e talvez até pouco compreendido. Quando num aquário os seres vivos que nele habitam prosperam num ambiente biologicamente e químicamente estável com presença reduzida ou ausente de algas diria que temos um aquário em equilíbrio biológico. Num aquário bem planeado ao nível do equipamento e com uma rotina de manutenção apropriada as algas são apenas um indicador de que se caminha na direcção do tal equilíbrio. As algas tal como os corais são naturais mas mais oportunistas e como seres vivos mais simples têm uma dinâmica populacional proporcional às condições favoráveis que lhes fornecemos para o seu crescimento. Um aquário com algas normalmente é um aquário com um filtro biológico insuficiente ou população bacteriana reduzida, que é facilmente justificável se se tratar de um aquário estéril, sem fonte de alimento para as bactérias. As algas crescem por toda a parte iluminada do aquário, precisam de luz. Nomeadamente por cima da rocha e do substrato que é o suporte físico da população bacteriana, é importante referir que a circulação de água no aquário serve também para fazer chegar às bactérias o seu alimento, assim como fazer a ressuspensão dos sedimentos que podem abafar estas últimas.

Para concluir diria que é importante estimular devidamente o crescimento da população bacteriana do aquário, utilizando rocha viva de qualidade, alimentando os peixes, corais e aumentando a sua população progressivamente ao longo do tempo. Utilizar rocha viva ou outro suporte físico para bactérias na sump que por não ter luz e por ser uma zona de elevada circulação de água favorece as mesmas. Ter uma rotina de manutenção bem definida e sem mexer demais, no meu caso normalmente quando me esqueço dos meus aquários é quando eles estão melhor  :Smile:  Acima de tudo não entrar em desespero e perceber que as coisas boas acontecem devagar e as coisas más muito rápido.

E claro fazer uns testes químicos para acompanhar a evolução do aquário, mas sem esquecer que os testes químicos não dizem tudo.

abraço

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Obrigado Ricardo, por essa tua reflexão. Concordo em absoluto com o que tu escreveste.




> Acima de tudo não entrar em desespero e perceber que as coisas boas acontecem devagar e as coisas más muito rápido.


A frase que resume a aquariofilia marinha. Muito bom!

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,




> Boas,
> 
> Não há uma maneira simples de eliminar os dinoflagelados.
> 
> Existem vários métodos de controlo de nutrientes que podem fazer abrandar ou não a propagação destas microalgas mas também contribuem para uma água estéril de nutrientes necessários para o crescimento dos corais. Os recifes na natureza onde crescem os nossos corais não são estéreis mas sim ambientes onde existe um fluxo de nutrientes muito elevado que ocorre ao longo das várias espécies de seres que neles habitam.
> 
> Queria dar aqui a minha contribuição do ponto de vista do equilíbrio biológico, que para mim é um conceito pouco discutido e talvez até pouco compreendido. Quando num aquário os seres vivos que nele habitam prosperam num ambiente biologicamente e químicamente estável com presença reduzida ou ausente de algas diria que temos um aquário em equilíbrio biológico. Num aquário bem planeado ao nível do equipamento e com uma rotina de manutenção apropriada as algas são apenas um indicador de que se caminha na direcção do tal equilíbrio. As algas tal como os corais são naturais mas mais oportunistas e como seres vivos mais simples têm uma dinâmica populacional proporcional às condições favoráveis que lhes fornecemos para o seu crescimento. Um aquário com algas normalmente é um aquário com um filtro biológico insuficiente ou população bacteriana reduzida, que é facilmente justificável se se tratar de um aquário estéril, sem fonte de alimento para as bactérias. As algas crescem por toda a parte iluminada do aquário, precisam de luz. Nomeadamente por cima da rocha e do substrato que é o suporte físico da população bacteriana, é importante referir que a circulação de água no aquário serve também para fazer chegar às bactérias o seu alimento, assim como fazer a ressuspensão dos sedimentos que podem abafar estas últimas.
> 
> Para concluir diria que é importante estimular devidamente o crescimento da população bacteriana do aquário, utilizando rocha viva de qualidade, alimentando os peixes, corais e aumentando a sua população progressivamente ao longo do tempo. Utilizar rocha viva ou outro suporte físico para bactérias na sump que por não ter luz e por ser uma zona de elevada circulação de água favorece as mesmas. Ter uma rotina de manutenção bem definida e sem mexer demais, no meu caso normalmente quando me esqueço dos meus aquários é quando eles estão melhor  Acima de tudo não entrar em desespero e perceber que as coisas boas acontecem devagar e as coisas más muito rápido.
> ...


os meu dois mentores da Aquáriofilia de recife no mesmo post ... Há muito que isso não acontecia. Bom ver-vos de volta.  :Pracima: 

Não podia estar mais de acordo. E por isso que tenho enfrentado este problema com calma e finalmente percebi que a causa dificilmente e só uma. O meu aquário com a crise não tem evoluído muito em termos de espécies e talvez por isso esta na situação em que esta com os corais a crescer pouco.

Hoje vão entrar mais peixes e já decidi que vou manter a manutenção como sempre a fiz. Sempre deu resultado e não há motivo para que não deixe de dar. Só precisamos e de tempo para que as coisas vão ao lugar.

Acho que varrendo a RV todos os dias e remexendo a camada finíssima de areao que tenho vou consegui manter a população de dinoflagelados em controlo ate o aquário pelo seu equilíbrio biológico o possa fazer por si.

De todos os relatos que vi, esta praga já fez muita gente desistir do hobby, mas quem me conhece sabe que isso muito dificilmente acontecera. Alias só o farei mesmo no dia em que os $$$ não derem para sustentar a minha família que isso sim e muito maior que tudo o resto.

Vou postando a evolução para que alguém um dia mais tarde possa ver que e possível ultrapassar o problema. Apenas e preciso disciplina, paciência e muita preserverança.


Abraços,

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas ,
> 
> 
> 
> os meu dois mentores da Aquáriofilia de recife no mesmo post ... Há muito que isso não acontecia. Bom ver-vos de volta. 
> 
> Não podia estar mais de acordo. E por isso que tenho enfrentado este problema com calma e finalmente percebi que a causa dificilmente e só uma. O meu aquário com a crise não tem evoluído muito em termos de espécies e talvez por isso esta na situação em que esta com os corais a crescer pouco.
> 
> Hoje vão entrar mais peixes e já decidi que vou manter a manutenção como sempre a fiz. Sempre deu resultado e não há motivo para que não deixe de dar. Só precisamos e de tempo para que as coisas vão ao lugar.
> ...


O Turing ( Alan Turing ? Wikipédia, a enciclopédia livre ) descobriu o caos, e um modelo matemático para muitos processos biológicos, a começar na genése da vida de todos os animais multicelulares, de como só com 1 célula que se vai dividindo, e seus descendentes se especializando se formam orgãos complexos, 

Isto pode ser perfeitamente bem simulado por uma fórmula extremamente simples matemática...
e o pior é que mesmo simples dá origem a situações bem complexas...

um exemplo é o famoso fractal mandelbrot, quem o "inventou" morreu o ano passado...
a weblog for danipage.com  RIP Mandelbrot

uma formula deveras simples e cria estruturas complexa e infinitas repetindo-se, como ocorre na natureza...

A evolução, o equilibrio num qualquer ecossistema, segues estas regras, que são caóticas, IMPREVISIVEIS, leiam este artigo:

Feature Article: Disturbance-Facilitated Coexistence of Sessile Organisms in Space-Limited Environments: A Review of Works in Ecological Disturbance Theory &mdash; Advanced Aquarist's Online Magazine

contrariamente ou que se acredita, são disturbios que aumentam a diversidade...
será?
tem alguma lógica...

Será que se simularmos isto podemos ter melhores resultados, imaginando que estamos a combater algum tipo de alga, será que disturbios de temperatura salinidade luz pode ser favorável?
interessante...

mas pode ser, que esse disturbio favoreça outra alga que eclipsa a outra, deixando também espaço para outros...criando um equilibrio com mais espécies, e menos algas...quem sabe...por exemplo favorecendo bactérias....

será que é isso que acontece num aquário dito maduro...
uma mudança de algas para bacterias?
quem sabe...

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Já experimentaram o Algenex para os dinoflagelados?Comigo resultou... aqua biotica phycoEx 250ml at aquadiskont zoodiskont ehem. Mrutzek AlgenEx für Meerwasser - online shop for aquaristic and zoo equipment ou www.meerwasser-onlineshop.de - Meerwasseraquaristik Zubeh&#246;r online im Shop bestellen. | Algen &#38; Bakterienbel&#228;ge Beseitigung | Mrutzek AlgenEx

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

http://www.reefforum.net/f8/desequil...html#post76005 , datado de 2007... penso que seja mais um bom artigo.  :SbOk: 

(...)




> Já tentei de tudo (...) aspiração de detritos


Eu quando estive ~2 anos com o aqua apenas a circular, quando reatei a actividade, tive um manto enorme de algas rosadas no areão.

Fui aspirando esse manto.
Ao fim de algum tempo, apercebi-me da sua redução e que apenas se encontravam pequenos mantos... onde estavam localizados esses mantos? Em zonas, cujo areão estava cinzento, com poços de pó... ao aspirar esses poços, dei conta que essa mancha cinzenta era profunda. Só aspirando essas manchas cinzentas, é que as algas rosadas desapareceram...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Nuno Nelson Oliveira

Penso que o problema poderá ser ter o KH baixo.

Tente aumentar para 12 ou 14.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Para que fique aqui registada a minha experiência, quem quiser consultar

Ricordea Dream

Esta foi a minha experiência vivida ao longo de 3 meses e um detalhe de tudo o que experimentei. Pode ser que sirva de receita a alguém.

*1º pH - 8.4/8.6*
Não resultou. Manteve a população estável sem haver muito crescimento mas não resultou.

*2º AlgaeX da Fauna Marin*
A mim não resultou e ainda me matou um Aboinensis e um Diadema Setosum mas continuam a haver relatos de sucesso na net.

*3º GAC*
Não notei melhoras nem pioras na população de Dinoflagelados. Na prática estar lá ou não estar é um pouco indiferente no que toda ao controlo desta praga.

*4º Apagão de luz durante 3 dias*
Nem cheguei a experimentar para as Ricordeas não se ressentirem. Há relatos de algum sucesso nomeadamente quando usado em conjunto com o método 1 e 2

*5º Redução do fotoperíodo para 4 horas só com actínicas*
Mantêm pelo menos a população sobre controlo.

*6º Aumento de circulação*
Ajuda a mantêr os dinoflagelados em suspensão para que possam ser apanhados num saco de 200micra na SUMP
Recomendado. Foi o que tive que fazer.

*7º Aspiração com tubo de ar*
O areão e a RV ... funciona durante 20m mas é um trabalho inglório pois eles aparentam reproduzir-se mais depressa do que se consegue aspirar. O que é facto é que ao fim de 20m já está tudo coberto de novo. Além disso a fazer-se convém fazê-lo aspirando a água para a sump e fazê-la passar por um saco de 200micra para não retirar água do sistema.

*8º Parar com as TPA por mais pequenas que sejam*
Nunca esquecer que os Dinoflagelados alimentam-se e florescem com elementos vestigiários pelo que qualquer TPA por mais pequena que seja está a alimentá-los de novo. Do mesmo modo para quem usa balling os elementos vestigiários são para parar a sua dosagem de imediato.

*9º Vodka*
Nem pensar. Para quem dosea Vodka ... PARAR IMEDIATAMENTE ... os Dinoflagelados alimentam-se maioritáriamente de LUZ e Carbono pelo que a adição de qualquer fonte de carbono está expressamente proíbida.

*10º Outros métodos próbióticos (zeovit, biopellets, etc ...)*
Parar de imediato. Esta praga tem-se manifestado de forma mais violenta em aquários que praticam o ULNS (Ultra Low Nutrient System). Na prática não dando a hipótese de outras algas crescerem estamos a abrir espaço para que os Dinoflagelados crescam sem controlo nenhum pois não tem competição à altura.

*11º Peróxido de Hidrogénio*
A usar actualmente e que realmente mostra *no meu aquário* e repito *NO MEU AQUÁRIO* a adição de Peróxido de Hidrogéneo diluído a 3% (vulgo água oxigenada)
Receita: 1ml por cada 40l de água uma vez por dia derramada em zona de forte movimentação de água. Como agente altamente oxidante mata todas as formas livres de Dinoflagelados
Comprem na farmácia em vez de no Supermercado pois as embalagem que vi no super não fazem referência à sua composição. Na farmácia certifiquem-se que tem composição que será: água + peróxido de hidrogénio a 3% 
No caso de comprarem a 6% em vez de 1ml por cada 40l de água passa a 0,5ml por cada 40l de água.
Não usar a concentração de 30% (embora já não haja disponível nas farmácias) pois o peróxido é extremamente combustível e instável.


*NOTA ESPECIAL #1* ... Para quem tem anémonas não usar o método 11 ou então retirá-las do aquário antes de aplicar. As anémonas são compostas maioritáriamente por água e a desagregação do peróxido de hidrogénio H2O2 em O + H2O pode provocar extrema irritação nas anémonas e consequente morte.

*NOTA ESPECIAL #2* ... O tratamento 11 deverá parar 3 dias após a irradicação dos Dinoflagelados. Não deve ser usada dose de manutenção.

*NOTA ESPECIAL #3* ... Embora os valores de ORP caiam imediatamente após a dosagem voltarão a subir rápido para valores ainda mais altos que inicialmente. No entanto nunca a água oxigenada deverá fazer de substitudo do ozonizador.

*NOTA ESPECIAL #4 ...* Nunca aplicar o tratamento 11 sem medir antes e depois o pH e o valor de O2. No caso de verem os peixes ofegantes, deitados ou a respirar à tona, parar imediatamente o tratamento.


Abraços e espero que isto ajude alguém se não hoje pelo menos um dia.

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boas ,
> 
> Para que fique aqui registada a minha experiência, quem quiser consultar
> 
> Ricordea Dream
> 
> Esta foi a minha experiência vivida ao longo de 3 meses e um detalhe de tudo o que experimentei. Pode ser que sirva de receita a alguém.
> 
> *1º pH - 8.4/8.6*
> ...


 :Olá:  Rui

Acerca das anémonas,querias referir-te ao parágrafo 11,certo???
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

> Rui
> 
> Acerca das anémonas,querias referir-te ao parágrafo 11,certo???
> Um abraço
> 
> Jorge Neves


 
CERTÍSSIMO. vou já corrigir.

Abraço e obrigado pela correcção!

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Já que andamos numa de Peróxido de Hidrogénio, encontrei isto:

Peroxide saves my Tank&#33; With pics to Prove It&#33; - Nano-Reef.com Forums

 :Smile:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

> Já que andamos numa de Peróxido de Hidrogénio, encontrei isto:
> 
> Peroxide saves my Tank! With pics to Prove It! - Nano-Reef.com Forums


 
Boas  :Olá: ,

Sim, e esse nem é dos casos piores.

Tenho que colocar fotos do meu para verem a diferença.
O Sérgio Jacinto que o diga que já viu o antes e o depois.

Abraços,

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Confirmo! Palavra de escuteiro aquariofilista!

Não tem nada a ver. Está óptimo agora.  :Pracima: 

Saudações

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá:  Encontrei um estudo efectuado em França com um produto designado de Hydrogent que foi testado em sistemas de água salgada e de água doce como terapia no campo da aquariofilia. O estudo foi efectuado se percebi bem, no Instituto Oceanográfico do Mónaco. O Hydrogent é um produto feito com ácido paracetico e peróxido de hidrogénio.

Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Ou seja... 'Água Oxigenada' !
Rui Manuel Gaspar  :tutasla: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

x2

Procedimento habitual no meu aqua! :SbOk: 





> Boa tarde
> 
> Ou seja... 'Água Oxigenada' !
> Rui Manuel Gaspar 
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

não meto... gosto de algas, mas faz sentido...
diria que está na linha do ozono, mas mais barato e sem os efeitos nefastos deste no ar da sala onde está o aquário.

tipo bombear como no bailling com uso de peristálticas, uma concentração diria para ter o redox a um determinado nivel.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> não meto... gosto de algas, mas faz sentido...
> diria que está na linha do ozono, mas mais barato e sem os efeitos nefastos deste no ar da sala onde está o aquário.
> 
> tipo bombear como no bailling com uso de peristálticas, uma concentração diria para ter o redox a um determinado nivel.


Eu não gosto é de dinos!

Tenho um cubo de 30 litros há uns anitos que ganhou uma camadinha de cyanos e dinos. Estou a colocar cerca de 10ml/dia de água oxigenada 3% há uma semana sem qualquer resultado que se veja.

Deve ser a excepção que confirma a regra.  :Icon Cry:

----------


## António Vitor

> Eu não gosto é de dinos!
> 
> Tenho um cubo de 30 litros há uns anitos que ganhou uma camadinha de cyanos e dinos. Estou a colocar cerca de 10ml/dia de água oxigenada 3% há uma semana sem qualquer resultado que se veja.
> 
> Deve ser a excepção que confirma a regra.


gosto de algas no filtro entenda-se...
 :Big Grin: 

achas que gosto de algas em cima?
nem pensar...Se matasse umas matava as outras...

E atenção os simbiontes dos corais, são dinoflagelados...
A tal zooxanthellae, e se resulta com uns pode resultar com outros.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Eu não gosto é de dinos!
> 
> Tenho um cubo de 30 litros há uns anitos que ganhou uma camadinha de cyanos e dinos. Estou a colocar cerca de 10ml/dia de água oxigenada 3% há uma semana sem qualquer resultado que se veja.
> 
> Deve ser a excepção que confirma a regra.


 :Olá:  ... Não tenhas pressa ... até porque se doseares a mais :EEK!:  ... its the end...

Ando à procura dos oxidadores da Schott que se usavam nos anos 70 e 80. Eram em cerâmica, e levavam Peróxido de Hidrogénio a 6 volumes se não me falha a memória. Penso que a marca já não existe, foi comprada. Não encontro esses oxidadores em cerâmica porosa. A Aquamundo na rua da Torrinha no Porto, tinha isso, mas já nem o contacto funciona ... se calhar também foi engolida pela crise e se foi, então um Alemão foi engolido pela crise :SbSourire: .  

Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá: 

Aí vai a união dos dois compostos.

Oxidial : Productos - Ácido Peracético OXIDIAL®

Um abraço.


Jorge Neves

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

> Eu não gosto é de dinos!
> 
> Tenho um cubo de 30 litros há uns anitos que ganhou uma camadinha de cyanos e dinos. Estou a colocar cerca de 10ml/dia de água oxigenada 3% há uma semana sem qualquer resultado que se veja.
> 
> Deve ser a excepção que confirma a regra.


 
Nuno, pára imediatamente com a adição ... Estás a dosear a mais. MUITO MAIS do que a dose de segurança. 10ml adiciono eu ao meu sistema de 360l ....

As cianos não vão com água oxigenada a não ser que injectes com uma seringa por baixo delas.

Os dinos entre 7 a 12 dias desaparecem desde que reunas as condições necessárias.

Dou-te um exemplo ... podes ter os filtros de algas que quiseres que se colocas mais fosfatos no aquário do que aquilo que o filtro consome terás problemas.

Com água oxigenada é a mesma coisa. Não há milagres.

Abraços,

P.S: achei mais um uso para a água oxigenada ...  :Coradoeolhos:  

LAVAGEM DE AREÃO !!!!!

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Nuno, pára imediatamente com a adição ... Estás a dosear a mais. MUITO MAIS do que a dose de segurança. 10ml adiciono eu ao meu sistema de 360l ....
> 
> As cianos não vão com água oxigenada a não ser que injectes com uma seringa por baixo delas.
> 
> Os dinos entre 7 a 12 dias desaparecem desde que reunas as condições necessárias.
> 
> Dou-te um exemplo ... podes ter os filtros de algas que quiseres que se colocas mais fosfatos no aquário do que aquilo que o filtro consome terás problemas.
> 
> Com água oxigenada é a mesma coisa. Não há milagres.
> ...


 :Olá:  .... de facto é 1ml para 37.85 litros de água (10 Galões Americanos) ... Nuno estás a dosear 10 vezes mais (ou mais até) ... e a qualquer momento podes ter um crash ... será que pretendias dizer 1ml para 37.85 litros de água? (1ml para 10 Galões Americanos)

Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> .... de facto é 1ml para 37.85 litros de água (10 Galões Americanos) ... Nuno estás a dosear 10 vezes mais (ou mais até) ... e a qualquer momento podes ter um crash ... será que pretendias dizer 1ml para 37.85 litros de água? (1ml para 10 Galões Americanos)
> 
> Pedro Nuno


Clarificando... enganei-me... é 1 ml. :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos: 

Agora quanto a notícias da frente de batalha...

Aquilo que montei experimentalmente há cerca de 3 anos foi um cubo com areia viva e água apenas agitado por um elevador de água alimentado por bomba de ar. Faz um ruído desmesurado mas como está na arrecadação só chateia as aranhas...

Actualmente a iluminação está assegurada por 3 leds XP-G (2 cool white e 1 warm-white) a cerca de 800mA.

Tive lá fenómenos engraçados nomeadamente dois ermitas de água salobra (patas peludas e amarelas) a sobreviverem 2 anitos e 3 ouriços a aparecerem do nada (presumo que vinha na água do Cabo Raso).

Dos ouriços dois ainda vão andando por lá embora tenham parado de crescer.

De resto tenho minhocas na areia, asterinas e mais alguma bicharada.

Quanto a corais, tenho actinodiscus e ricordeas que não se reproduzem, apenas vão sobrevivendo.

Mudas faço poucas.

Tenho cyanos na areia e nas laterais (red-slime) e dinos nos cantos do cubo também na areia.

Os dinos estão lentamente a reduzir desde que comecei a colocar o peróxido.

As cyanos parecem estar bem de saúde e aumentam de dia para dia.

Aquilo sempre esteve muito estável em termos de proporções das duas pragas por isso diria que a morte lenta dos dinos parece estar a libertar nutrientes para as cyanos.

Um dia destes peço uns fios de Chaetomorpha a alguém e vejo se de uma vez por todas limpo as duas pragas.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Nuno




> Um dia destes peço uns fios de Chaetomorpha a alguém e vejo se de uma vez por todas limpo as duas pragas.


Nesse cubo eu faria a seguinte experiência...
1 pé de mangue... esperava e analisava...
2 pés de mangue... esperava e analisava...
3 pés de mangue... esperava e analisava...

Ainda há muitas dúvidas quanto à funcionalidade dos mangues num sistema marinho...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------

